# Converting excel table to all CAPS?



## iqwertyi

is there a way to convert an excel table to be all caps?

I really do not feel like retyping all these tables again.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## maxflia10

iqwertyi said:


> is there a way to convert an excel table to be all caps?
> 
> I really do not feel like retyping all these tables again.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You could try ASAP Utilities......(Hi Andy.....  )

www.asap-utilities.com

Look under Text...


----------



## littlemar

UPPER - Converts text to uppercase.

Syntax
UPPER(text)

Text is the text you want converted to uppercase. Text can be a reference or text string.

Example

The example may be easier to understand if you copy it to a blank worksheet.

1. Create a blank workbook or worksheet. 
2. Select the area you want changed. Do not select the row or column headers. 
3. Press CTRL+C. 
4. In the worksheet, select cell A1, and press CTRL+V. 
5. To switch between viewing the results and viewing the formulas that return the results, press CTRL+` (grave accent), or on the Tools menu, point to Formula Auditing, and then click Formula Auditing Mode. 
A
1 Data
2 total
3 yield

Formula Description (Result) 
=UPPER(A2) Upper case of first string (TOTAL) 
=UPPER(A3) Upper case of second string (YIELD)


----------



## XL Guru

(Hi maxflia10)

Just another option, a very straightforward one if you have MS Word.

Copy the table and paste it into a blank Word doc.

Select the table & use Word's own Format -- Change Case.

Copy the table again and Paste Special in XL as plain text, over the original table.

Rgds,
Andy


----------



## iqwertyi

Thanks everyone for responding.

Went with the very basic route (XL Guru's) suggestion.

I also downloaded asap-utilities but have not installed yet since it's the works computer and they got some policies on apps installed.

Thanks again everyone.


----------

